# My dream become true, KvdW Speedster



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

After selling my LM GS3 MP I got some coins in my pocket to buy a Speedster.

I like the design, perfect workmanship. For the espresso taste I don't see any difference to the LM. I drink dark roast.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh my goodness me - what a stunner!! You must be absolutely thrilled to bit with that ? ? ? congratulations ? ? ?


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I start again to save money for:

1. Black towels with Speedster, I hope Mildred can help

2. A nice group cover made from stainless steel, polished

3. New legs also stainless steel, polished.

4. NOTHING AGAIN! I am 66 years old and have to start to be wise.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

This looks awesome! Congratulations.

That's my dream too (or Slayer...).


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Great looking setup. Looks mean. I'm a good way.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

onluxtex said:


> I start again to save money for:
> 
> 1. Black towels with Speedster, I hope Mildred can help
> 
> ...


 Just enjoy it, as the adverts say BECAUSE YOUR WORTH IT


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the Speedster club! Was going to say you're missing a grouphead cap (although just seen it in the first pic). Pretty much identical to mine (I'm not struck on the machined metal body tbh, black is much nicer) except you've got red in the side panel, mines black lettering. Mildred does towels btw, so easy to do lol.

What else came with it? I've just set mine to 8 bar..

To quote Kees in an email he sent me



> Wishing you lots of tasty espresso`s with fat crema,


 Shoot him an email with the machines details, that way he can update his records on where it is


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

In the first pic after the box has been opened, it looks like a squatting alien, ready to pounce.

Love it!


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Welcome to the Speedster club! Was going to say you're missing a grouphead cap (although just seen it in the first pic). Pretty much identical to mine (I'm not struck on the machined metal body tbh, black is much nicer) except you've got red in the side panel, mines black lettering. Mildred does towels btw, so easy to do lol.
> 
> What else came with it? I've just set mine to 8 bar..
> 
> ...


 I have just asked Mildred, she will do some for me.I bought my Speedster from Austria, Vienna, it was an unsed sampler for a very good price. Inch. tamper, 3 portafilters, pipes, drain and shot glasses.

Taste it Austria has two Speedster left, a white one for € 7800 and a super raw for € 8400 Both used sampler.

I contacted Kees, there is no steel cover because of the heat. My former LM got also a metal cover nothing happens, burning etc.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome, enjoy. ?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

onluxtex said:


> I have just asked Mildred, she will do some for me.I bought my Speedster from Austria, Vienna, it was an unsed sampler for a very good price. Inch. tamper, 3 portafilters, pipes, drain and shot glasses.
> 
> Taste it Austria has two Speedster left, a white one for € 7800 and a super raw for € 8400 Both used sampler.
> 
> I contacted Kees, there is no steel cover because of the heat. My former LM got also a metal cover nothing happens, burning etc.


 The white looks really nice but I can't understand the Super Raw is more expensive to have less.. Go figure.. Exclusivity often costs more :classic_rolleyes: . Maybe the metal cap acts like a heatsink and causes the grouphead to cool a bit faster, I don't know.. Either that or there's more chance of being burnt if you accidently touch it, whereas the plastic one is just warm.

Kees does white caps and pf handles etc as well (they are shown on Instagram). I'm not struck. Or if you like the skateboard wooden bits that Joey on here does, then that might be an option (or nice turned wooden ones.) There's also an Idromatic contraption that fits on top of the grouphead that controls pre-infusion more, but it was a €1000! Doesn't make a great difference apparently.

What I like about the Speedster is it's so simple to operate. No gimmicks, bells or whistles. It just works perfectly. If you want to leave it on for most of the day you can put it in 'Eco' mode by holding the temp button (one on the right next to the up and down arrows) and it puts it into half power so it warms up quicker rather than from cold, or just cut the steam boiler if you just make espresso. It also makes a nice cup of tea :classic_biggrin:

Enjoy, and I'll wait to see how you find it as you've got a similar setup to mine paired with an EK (although the Versalab gives me a bit of variation)


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Kees doesn't build the super raw anymore. I believe the price follows the extraordinary design. Really, the Speedster is very simple in use. Easier than the GS3.

This weekend I will open it to see how it looks inside. Ask for the skateboard handles, it is a good idea. In the moment I still try to find somebody who can make a nice polished stell cover for the group head.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Some pics from the inside. Very good workmanship. Somehow simpler than the LM GS3. I think less electronic?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Very NICE Looks more like a formula one engine bay (only better)


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Very neat and well laid out pipework .. Had a good plumber in . A lovely machine .


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

Stunningly beautiful machine! I hope it makes you smile every time you use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

The dog doesn't look to impressed in the first photo ?

Lovely machine


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Just noticed your grinder has 2 hoppers ? not seen a unit like this before , What make is it ?


----------



## kozesluk (Apr 28, 2019)

I have worked on many Slayers, few GS/3, many Speedsters and I've been through KvdW factory and training. Speedsters are by far the best single group machines out there, period. Congratulations on that one; and get the black cap, it's quite handy.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm in love! The exterior shots were almost enough but the interior just kills! Beautiful engineering. One day...


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Instant no more ! said:


> Just noticed your grinder has 2 hoppers ? not seen a unit like this before , What make is it ?


 the idea is from Versalab modified by Titus Grinding. It is very costly, so I build one unit for myself.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

kozesluk said:


> I have worked on many Slayers, few GS/3, many Speedsters and I've been through KvdW factory and training. Speedsters are by far the best single group machines out there, period. Congratulations on that one; and get the black cap, it's quite handy.


 I need the black cap as sample because I will get to metal caps. One for powder coating and one for chroming


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

sorry, I mean "two"


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There is something quite special about the speedster, I love the design and next to the ek it looks amazing


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Without prying too much (and this is in no way a direct question), does anyone here happen to know how much a new Speedster costs, or is in the ballpark of? When I move house I have bagged some worktop space so am looking to get something plumbed in and along the styling of the Speedster (love the fact that the side panel was modelled off a Harley tank)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you have to ask, it's too expensive ! Not much change from £8000 I think


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Cooffe said:


> Without prying too much (and this is in no way a direct question), does anyone here happen to know how much a new Speedster costs, or is in the ballpark of? When I move house I have bagged some worktop space so am looking to get something plumbed in and along the styling of the Speedster (love the fact that the side panel was modelled off a Harley tank)


 I got my from Austria, Vienna. It is an unused sampler and I paid € 8400 for it inclusive tax and freight.

Normal is around € 11000.

There is one used sampler left in very good condition, it ist the Speedster Super Raw. I don't know if I have permission from the mods to call the name of the dealer.


----------



## jimi (Oct 23, 2019)

That is one really nice set up you have there mate.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just don't cough when you read it.. (2016 prices, may have changed since then)

View attachment Speedster.pdf


I also think these are less VAT.. Plus there's shipping on top as well..


----------



## kozesluk (Apr 28, 2019)

prices changed a lot since 2016. last time I saw quotes for standard were around € 10k without VAT in 2018.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

The dealer I bought my from has still the Super Raw. New it is more than € 13k. He is selling it for € 7.5 Incl. VAT, excl. shipping. It is a sampler in a very good condition.

The black Speedster costs about 11k incl. VAT. The prices are more or less fixed. I don't believe there will be a black Friday deal.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

How about a Super Rare.. This thing is mental.






That's Kees for you :classic_biggrin:


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> How about a Super Rare.. This thing is mental.
> That's Kees for you


Why do I want one?


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

one cover is going for black powdering and the other for chroming.

The legs also go for black powdering


----------

